# Summer FFA



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I want a summer goat I raised a goat for FFA show during the school year and I loved it and when I sold my goat I was so upset but I suppose this break has been nice but I miss goats and just being on a farm all the time I want a summer goat but I'm not so sure it's a good Idea I live in texas and its extremely hot here in the summer so I'm not sure if I get one but then I'm too lazy to come up to the barn in the heat what should I do


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry I didn't mean to say I wouldn't come to the barn but is it hard to leek goats alive during the heat if the summer any suggestions on keeping them cool


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

One think about showing a wether is getting rid of it at the endbof the seasion. My girls do fine in the summer. 
Its in the winter they have a problem. They get to cold because they sat around in 100*+ wether all summer. But yhats only twards the begenning of the winter.
As long as they get good correct feed and clean (cool) water you should be good. 
Even on hot days Im with the goats a few times a day if Im not working a 14 hour shift cleaning water and cooling them off with water if needed. Id love to get a cool down vest for them but do t know if their any good 

And gettin a summer goat means your keeping this goat. Your not getting rid of it like a wether. 

If you plan on just geting a goat then selling it when you get your wether then by all means DO NOT. 

And yes you will need 2 of them. 

And if your gunna be lazy in the heat you probrable shouldent. 
Even "summer" goats need to be worked with.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and ps Im in south Texas on the edge of the Texas hill country.

And i have no problems keeping goats alive it the summer. 
I get my wethers in June/July 
And i have my girls.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Goats do fine in heat as.long as they have fresh, cool water and shade... fans help too!

If you aren't going to go out at least twice a day to feed and change water then I wouldn't get one. Also, goats like friends so I would get two. 

If you are going to be competitive you will need to work your goat. You can always work him early morning or late evening. That's what I do. I prefer early morning. 

Goats are full time commitment so make sure you are willing to do all the work.before getting one.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes iv had a goat during the FFA season and it was during school or what ever and he was my first goat I got third place in the heavy weight class so now that I kno what I'm doing I want a summer goat I also miss having a goat, I kno the responsibilities of raising animals such as goats of course I didn't now how the heat would b for them so thank y'all for helping me decide and better educate me on summer goats ☺


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Summer goats Arnt just summer goats you cant just get the goat for the summer and then get rid if it when you get your wether

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I kno I'm planning to show at the state fair and if I don't make auction ill go and show at youth expo


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

To be honest I didn't knoe that you could just have a "summer animal". Animals are a full time resposnibility and you can't just throw them out after you have had your summer fun. Goats, like any other animal require work. You should not get an animal if you feel like you are not going to want to go outside and care for them properly. That is actually how I got into goats. They were perciously my younger brother's. I walked out one day to check on them, the water was dirty and warm and the pen smelled to high heavens. I had a talk with him and my parents later on and it was decided thar I would care for the goats while he got the dogs and cats (dogs and cats live inside.). I now take care of the goats and my horse. I love it. What do you plan on doing with the goat after summer?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I knew a few people in my FFA area that did summer pigs lambs goats ect most of them took their animals to texas state fair and if they didn't make auction they would take their animal to youth expo it's like the same thing as when we do our animals in "FFA season" just in the summer and no body does summer animals unless they are serious about it and I think that would b nice to be able to be around people who take their things seriously instead of the obnoxious people who don't give a care about what happens to their animal


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> One think about showing a wether is getting rid of it at the endbof the seasion. My girls do fine in the summer.
> Its in the winter they have a problem. They get to cold because they sat around in 100*+ wether all summer. But yhats only twards the begenning of the winter.
> As long as they get good correct feed and clean (cool) water you should be good.
> Even on hot days Im with the goats a few times a day if Im not working a 14 hour shift cleaning water and cooling them off with water if needed. Id love to get a cool down vest for them but do t know if their any good
> ...


First off getting a animal and selling its what you do I'm FFA and the summer goats are weathers and I do not need 2 goats to have 1 and like I said before I didn't mean to so I would my lazy because I'm not lazy especially when it comes to goats ok so thanx so much for your "advise"


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

scooter206 said:


> I think I want a summer goat I raised a goat for FFA show during the school year and I loved it and when I sold my goat I was so upset but I suppose this break has been nice but I miss goats and just being on a farm all the time I want a summer goat but I'm not so sure it's a good Idea I live in texas and its extremely hot here in the summer so I'm not sure if I get one but then I'm too lazy to come up to the barn in the heat what should I do


Last scentence. You said lazy in your own words. So don't get mad at me because I used your own words.
And frankly we don't have "summer goats" around here you have breeders and your wethers you get right smack in the middle of summer in 110+ degrees.
So I don't need your additude I was trying to answer your question


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

But seeing as that statement I made was from ever ago and your just now pulling it back up your just flat out choosing to pick an argument with me for whatever reason. Sooooo go ahead and have fun picking


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> But seeing as that statement I made was from ever ago and your just now pulling it back up your just flat out choosing to pick an argument with me for whatever reason. Sooooo go ahead and have fun picking


No I'm just not ever on this goat website thing so I literally just saw it


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You had replied like twice after I commented that but ohkay


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, if your not willing to put time into an animal don't get one. But at the sometime there is no point in dragging this out... for the better of the group, lets.just drop this huh?


----------

